

Ask HN: How do you deploy software? - bdg

I&#x27;m curious, what do you do (at a high-level, you only get technical if you think it&#x27;s super unique or exciting) when deploying software?<p>I&#x27;m thinking of finding some common ways this is done and perhaps this can lead into a knowledge base of what other people do.<p>Thanks :)
======
eip
Jenkins

